# Swai



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

just got back from the market, i picked up a couple pounds of this, catfish, and tilapia. ive got a mixed batch all cut up, soaking in vita chem. anyhow, has anyone had success feeding swai? any thoughts? i guess its an asian catfish
swai


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it the catfish you can commonly pick up live, at asian food markets? If it is, I do actually feed that to my P's. Seems fine, I sort of just view it as another part of they're diet. Although I do advise that you freeze it prior to feeding just to kill off any possible bacterial threats to your fish, just as a safety precaution.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Catfish is catfish, Piranha love the stuff in fillet form. My Ternetzi loves catfish.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

My natts seem to like catfish better than talapia or shrimp


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

to tell you the truth i didn’t even know what it was until i got home and goggled it :laugh:. they all came in individually filled packages so i should be good on any parasites. i threw a few pieces into the tank before freezing it all again, and they seemed to like it. the texture/color is a lot different than just the stuff labeled as "catfish" that i got.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Packaged is always safer







it's good to know that your P's like it too


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks Pirambeba- this is the first time i have offered catfish to these guys


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Np dude


----------

